

Twitter Data Up For Sale: 1 Billion Connections - lrm242
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/11/12/12readwriteweb-twitter-data-dump-infochimp-puts-1b-connect-51616.html

======
akkartik
Nice to see Scoble referred to as journalist rather than blogger.

